# Single Label Printing



## montmill (Jan 26, 2014)

When you print an Avery label to apply to a pen tube do you have to print the whole page of the same picture? I'm talking ink jet printer. I don't think I'd need that many labels of the same thing.

I searched for a tutorial but didn't find one. If there is one please direct me to it.

Thanks,

Montmill


----------



## cal91666 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hopefully this will help....... http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/decal_blank.pdf


----------



## montmill (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I guess he cuts the sheet of labels up and adjusts his printer paper size. If you only wanted one it might be hard to do?

Montmill


----------



## cal91666 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm still tinkering with this so don't know exactly how its done but I would imagine you could do a single row, cut it off, and just push the sheet all the way up in the feed tray so the printer can pick it up on your next run.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 26, 2014)

montmill said:


> When you print an Avery label to apply to a pen tube do you have to print the whole page of the same picture? I'm talking ink jet printer. I don't think I'd need that many labels of the same thing.
> 
> I searched for a tutorial but didn't find one. If there is one please direct me to it.
> 
> ...


Call Avery on their 800 line. Although they don't recommend printing 1 label at a time, there are times when it must be done.

The 800 line has always been a great help to me!


----------



## buttonsHT (Jan 26, 2014)

In your design software place the single decal you want to print neat the bottom of your sheet on the screen.. this way after you feed it through your printer you can just cut that decal off the sheet and your printer wont' know the sheets been trimmed for the next time you print one. 

If that makes sense, it does in my head. It's what I do when I print shipping labels.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2014)

Use MS Paint or Gimp and put the label exactly where you want it on an 8.5x11 sheet.  May want to print a test page to confirm positioning.  I do that for decals especially because the paper is even more expensive than labels.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2014)

The program I use lets me select which label I want and prints that one.  sheets with some of the labels gone feed just fine on my Canon MP480 printer.


----------



## GaryT45 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use Microsoft Word, which allows you to create a document of the specified label, then you just fill in the appropriate label on the screen and print out the page.  Peel that label off, and the next time just fill out a different label position and print it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2014)

GaryT45 said:


> I use Microsoft Word, which allows you to create a document of the specified label, then you just fill in the appropriate label on the screen and print out the page. Peel that label off, and the next time just fill out a different label position and print it.


 I have that too...but my OLD version of Microsoft Works does it also and it's easier.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 27, 2014)

I use Microsoft Excel 2010 and Word 2010. Can print single or multiple pen blank labels and decals.
Works great for me.

Les


----------



## montmill (Jan 27, 2014)

Les, do you put the entire sheet in the printer each time and select the areas you want printed? How many times can you run a sheet through a printer? I read a laser printer will generate too much heat to do multiple passes. I'm using an ink jet so that shouldn't be a problem.

thanks for the help.

montmill


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 27, 2014)

montmill said:


> Les, do you put the entire sheet in the printer each time and select the areas you want printed? How many times can you run a sheet through a printer? I read a laser printer will generate too much heat to do multiple passes. I'm using an ink jet so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> 
> montmill


I did it for years with a laser printer.  You can run the same sheet through my Canon as often as you want so long as the edges don't get warn and you don't curl spots when you remove the printed labels.


----------



## BigE (Jan 27, 2014)

I use the slide decals, and I always print a complete row of the same decal. That's cheap insurance for when you're out in the shop and you screw up on a decal. 

At least for the slide decals, if you don't have a spare decal, you have to go back into the house, print it out again, put on a coat of lacquer, wait for it to dry, put on the second coat, wait for that to dry, and 30 minutes later you are back in business. Or, if you print a full row, you just grab the next one and you're good to go.

I use a wheel style paper cutting to cut off the rows. The printer doesn't know the row is missing if you print at the top of the page.


----------

